
The Cloud Database for Your Serverless Apps - jchrisa
https://fauna.com/blog/serverless-cloud-database
======
jchrisa
This post focuses on ease of integration. In a future post I'll get more
explicit about the thesis that there are features operational databases could
offer to support serverless (FaaS) execution environments.

